# - I are not a spam bot -



## Ungood (Apr 8, 2008)

Or am I?

Anyway.. I am me... (Oh good grief I did not just type that)

I would like to say hello to the fine people of this forum and offer my help as little as it may be to any that may want it as well as entertain you all with my obscene levels of bland that I posses.

Hello Everyone and Well Met.

Ungood

(Braces for the "1984" commentary about my name)


----------



## Modest Me (Apr 9, 2008)

I have no "1984" references to make, but I suppose a regular 'welcome' should be acceptable.


----------



## Sam (Apr 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Ungood. 

Sam.


----------



## Mike C (Apr 9, 2008)

Double plus welcome, in fact.


----------



## Nickie (Apr 9, 2008)

Hello to you, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## TJ Cruse (Apr 9, 2008)

Doh! Someone already beat me to the Orwell reference. Nonetheless, welcome aboard. 
Hope to see you around.

TJ


----------



## Suzip (Apr 9, 2008)

Hiya and welcome


----------



## Tiamat (Apr 9, 2008)

Welcome to the boards, Ungood.  Enjoy.


----------



## Surinderjit (Apr 9, 2008)

1984 (the year) is something that still makes me mad - but its not related to you or your name


----------



## Ungood (Apr 9, 2008)

Thank you all for the wonderful welcomes.. !

Mike C, Cute response... 

and Surinderjit I am sorry that 1984 was a bad year for you...

Ungood


----------



## Shinn (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi there Ungood and greetings from New Zealand 

I hope you enjoy the forum!!


----------



## Ungood (Apr 10, 2008)

Thank you !:cheers:

Ungood


----------



## chimchimski (Apr 10, 2008)

Nice enthusiasm, Ungood.  Welcome!

You should add some flavor to the community!!!


----------



## Ungood (Apr 10, 2008)

chimchimski said:


> Nice enthusiasm, Ungood.  Welcome!
> 
> You should add some flavor to the community!!!



Thanks !

Ungood


----------



## No Brakes (Apr 10, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Ungood - could be worse....could be Undead, Uncivilized,...

Just kidding tho - I do like your name


----------

